# Boat slip rental in Destin



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody know of a good place for a boat slip rental in Destin? Just got a new boat for my 50th birthday and will be bringing it in April for King and Cobia fishing. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you want a wet slip or dry storage?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

My condo in the harbor comes with a slip/lift. Harbor Landing 301b Holidayisle.net manages it. Just search 301b on the home page.


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Dry or wet would work. The boat is a 18 ft Skiff.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sure there are some places for rent in the Harbor but you can always keep it in dry storage for a month at Legendary (Destin & Fort Walton), North Light (Niceville), Shalimar Yacht Club(Shalimar), or Bluewater Bay(Niceville). They all probably have a wet slip available as well but in my experience wet slip prices and dry storage are so close that I'd rather just keep my boat in dry storage if it's available.

http://www.legendaryyachtclub.com/
http://www.northlightmarina.com/
http://www.shalimaryachtbasin.com/
http://bluewaterbaymarina.com/


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

How long do you want to rent?

Last time I checked Harbor Docks had a decent price for a wet slip by the day, and if you were looking for a week, this would be a good place.


----------

